# Ive gone through alot now



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

So like I was telling everyone after the tragic death of my blue puppy POLO, I recently met a very nice lady that gave me a great deal on a blue puppy I named ROME. So I take my new puppy ROME to the vet for the 1st time and found out he is dying sick and that basically the only real fighting chance he had at staying alive would be if I surrendered him, Which sadly I did just for him to live and be treated properly. This all happend this past Sunday, Today which is Monday I get a call that he died 2 hours after I left the vet . So I just havent caught a break. And I called the lady back told her what happend and she was very sorry and wanted to make it right, so she gave me her gorgeous 7 month old male pitbull, I named him KIMBO. She gave me all his regesteration number to get on some website and have his papers sent to me ( I dont know how all that works) but Im learing. He is a big boy for only barely 8 months old and I love him. I only have one picture but I will take some tomorrow during the day and post! thanks everyone for listening!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kimbo is a handsome guy.  Sorry about the other pup you had.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what exactly did the pup have that caused his death? cause alot of things are contagious and you may want to clean and bleach anything and everywhere your pup was so your new dog doesnt catch anything. Again depends on what was originally wrong. sorry for your loss , nice looking boy though,


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You need to know specifically what Rome was sick with. If it was Parvo, your new dog could well be harboring it, too. Its highly contagious. Be careful. And as far as I know the registries don't work like that. She should have his papers in hand, and just giving you the number doesn't mean you can get his papers if he's already registered to her. She'd have to fill out a transfer of ownership. I just don't want to see you get screwed a *3rd* time. Seems to me that she turned over a half-grown dog that she intended to keep (?) awfully quickly. I'd be super super leary. If something sounds too good to be true...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

my advice would be to give him back , if your other pup died of parvo , disinfect the crap outta the entire place and then start researching a real breeder of quality dogs . i know its a hit but youll be much better off.
you can get pet quality dogs off a show breeder pretty reasonable and they will jsut usually have a small cosmetic flaw that makes them not a good show prospect. Some will say get a shelter dog but personally , i like to know wer my new family member came from and that he is a quality kid !


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Man you really can't catch a break! I'm very sorry to hear about your new pup dying.

I'd have to agree with the others though. If it were me, I'd be wary of dealing with this lady again. Like the old saying goes; Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry you are having these problems but I agree with Lindsay, something is fishy. What did you pup die from?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I know your still learning but 3 times in this short period? Give him back take a break and research. Your rushing into getting a dog and she sounds like a byb.
I can appreciate the first time wasn't your fault but common.. First vet visit with a death sentence and this "breeder" all of a sudden give you another, older puppy? Sounds like shes covering up for the fact health testing isn't apart of her "program".

I understand you want a dog, i can appreciate the first situation and how horrible it is. But you should have done some more research before jumping into another breeder, even if all intentions are well if you had done more research you wouldn't have accepted another dog from her because its obvious somethings terribly wrong with it


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I know your still learning but 3 times in this short period? Give him back take a break and research. Your rushing into getting a dog and she sounds like a byb.
> I can appreciate the first time wasn't your fault but common.. First vet visit with a death sentence and this "breeder" all of a sudden give you another, older puppy? Sounds like shes covering up for the fact health testing isn't apart of her "program".
> 
> I understand you want a dog, i can appreciate the first situation and how horrible it is. But you should have done some more research before jumping into another breeder, even if all intentions are well if you had done more research you wouldn't have accepted another dog from her because its obvious somethings terribly wrong with it


I'm sorry this has happened again, I agree with everyone else. This lady sounds questionable. If she is a BYB, report her if you can. For a puppy to pass away so fast. What did he have? Being that it's Monday, did you take Kimbo to the vet as well? Have him 100% tested? That costs a bit, but it's worth it if you chose to keep him, he is gorgeous. I also agree that it now sounds like you're rushing, by accepting the 3rd dog. Listen to everyone on here, return the dog in a respectful manner; then take your time to do the research on different reputable breeders who can provide you with everything.

Stop now while you have the chance. Myself, along with everyone on here I'm sure, doesn't want to see you go through something like this again. If you need help finding a breeder in your area, I'm sure someone can help if you ask 
Keep us posted & good luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well my big concern is this BYB, if the pup was so ill with lets say parvo or coccidia and he just got the pup. The pup would have been really sick at the breeders house and the fact she sold a sick pup and did not notice how sick the pup was is just despicable.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Well my big concern is this BYB, if the pup was so ill with lets say parvo or coccidia and he just got the pup. The pup would have been really sick at the breeders house and the fact she sold a sick pup and did not notice how sick the pup was is just despicable.


:goodpost:


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Well my big concern is this BYB, if the pup was so ill with lets say parvo or coccidia and he just got the pup. The pup would have been really sick at the breeders house and the fact she sold a sick pup and did not notice how sick the pup was is just despicable.


Again, agreed. How could you not notice bloody stool & vomiting? We came across a BYB when we first started looking, the pups would run around the filthy place, with really bad diarrhea, she said it's normal... It didn't look normal. We reported her. I hope you report this woman & I hope Animal Control complies where you live.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Any good breeder will give 100% Guarantee for health...PERIOD. 

There's a saying, "fools rush in..." First time wasn't your fault. Now the second, you're not really at fault either, just perhaps a little gullable towards this breeder. (pocket breeder?) This time it is on you. Get the pup checked. Ask for full stool sample, and you usually have to ask for a coccidia check...it takes a little longer, but you paid for it. If you have so much as one thing wrong, take that pup back and forget about the refund...consider it a well spent debt to learn a lesson.

And before you even think of getting another pup, do your homework first as others have said. But learn first not after! And here's a few simple things to look at before you even get a pup, that'll give you a good estimate on health:
1. Check the teeth. Yellow teeth show they are not getting proper nutrition. They should be a clear white.
2. Pull up behind the neck on the loose skin. If it goes down slowly, it's a sign of dehydration. It should go down quickly. The coat should be shiny and not dull.
3. Check the eyes. If they are red or yellowish, it shows bad health. Possibilities are too many to name. (And I'm no pro on this). They should be clear white.
4. Stool should be solid.
5. Body should not have the "pot" belly, as this is almost always worms.

Other than this, check out the living quarters...is it clean? This speaks alot of a breeder, and there is no excuse. If they were too busy to keep clean the week before you got there, then they shouldn't be breeding. Also, if you don't have 100% guarantee against man aggression, ask to see the parents of the pup. If they say, "they, he, or she, don't like people, it's a good chance it's hereditary. Tell them thank you and move on.

POINT: Any time you buy a pup, you should be buying a totally healthy pup.

BTW, be sure to always clean a crate, concrete floor, ect., with bleach and water where other animals have been. And don't take pup into public until completely vaccinated. And keep away from other animals until then as well.

I had to learn the hard way years ago, but I'll be darned if I have to learn again!! I hate seeing others ignore the advice and lessons of others...but good luck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

DaiCa said:


> Again, agreed. How could you not notice bloody stool & vomiting? We came across a BYB when we first started looking, the pups would run around the filthy place, with really bad diarrhea, she said it's normal... It didn't look normal. We reported her. I hope you report this woman & I hope Animal Control complies where you live.


there isnt always bloody stool and depending when the dog contracted it { usually 10 days prior to symptoms} she may not have known about it . But every good breeder would take the puppy back and pay for the vet visit that shouldnt have fallen on his shoulders and any dogs in her home should have been vet checked or quaratined for atleast 10 days to make sure symptoms didnt appear with any other dogs in her care. After just going through parvo with a litter of pups we sent one home there were no symptoms until the next day when they called us back { which we went and picked him up and took full responsibility for the vet care and bills} but had we known that there was something wrong or seen any symptoms ourselfs we wouldnt have sent one home with anyone. Just made me think that maybe she didnt know but now with the 2nd one that really just doesnt seem right on the breeders part to send home another dog who could be contagious and or not care if that dog picks up this illness at this new home she obviously has no care for the actual dog here.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

im really sorry for the losses,
and i hope everything works out without any problem with this one,
hes a cute pup.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to know, thank you. I suppose there is the possibility she didn't know. One thing we don't know, is how old he was when she sent him home with the OP. I'm not sure if it's the same everywhere else, but majority of breeders, the good ones, pay for the first vaccines (8 weeks) it's included in the purchase of the puppy. You said if you had known, you wouldn't have let the puppies go to a new home, which is good. By that point, 8 weeks, could a breeder notice if the litter has parvo or anything else? Because that's when a puppy can leave his mother. She doesn't sound very... educated nor seems to care with the either puppy...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the thing with parvo is it can be contracted but symptooms dont always show up until about 10 days later so very well picked it up at the breeders in this case as I believe he only had the puppy a matter of days , but it is possible she didnt know because the pup left before the symptoms appeared. symptoms to watch for would be diarreah , vomiting, lethargic , no to little intrest in food . Some symptoms can be caused by many other things as well so it can be hard to diagnose without a vet test. I know when we hadnt seen any symptoms here but the new owners called us saying he was vomiting I immediately thought maybe he got into something toxic or different food never thought parvo especially since the liter mates werent showing any signs and infact didnt until about 3 days later. During our bout with parvo we didnt see any blood in the poop like we thought was always present in parvo cases so dont ever think just because there isnt blood doesnt mean he is parvo free.
To the OP another thing to consider if anything like this happens again before surrendering the dog to a vet call teh breeder things like this should be covered by them and if it was parvo { we havent even heard what the pup had yet} the vet could tell you she didnt catch it in the 2-3 days you had her it was caught before you bought her. surrendering an animal before you talk with the breeder could very well void a guarantee or contract , most reputable breeders would A. either want to take the dog to there vet for treatment and diagnosis B. give that vet the ok to go ahead with treatment and opt to keep the pup themselfs atleast until healthy.Costs for such things would fall on the breeder in cases like this. Now if the dog was sick after a long enough period that you know he caught it in your care then thats on you to decide what you want.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

The vet explained that it wasent parvo, it was because the puppy was too young to be without his mom, that he was full of worms. And had a very low body temp, I feel terrible about it all and the lady I go him from offered me a refund but also asked if I would want KIMBO? He is such a good dog plus He's a little older and knows basic commands. She cried when I left wig him so I know she wasent like "dumping another dog on me" she gave me all his vet bills showing he's up to date on everything, so I'm happy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

razor100 said:


> The vet explained that it wasent parvo, it was because the puppy was too young to be without his mom, that he was full of worms. And had a very low body temp, I feel terrible about it all and the lady I go him from offered me a refund but also asked if I would want KIMBO? He is such a good dog plus He's a little older and knows basic commands. She cried when I left wig him so I know she wasent like "dumping another dog on me" she gave me all his vet bills showing he's up to date on everything, so I'm happy


I wouldn't take her vets paper work as proof of anything! Take your new pup to the vet with a stool sample and have him checked for worms ASAP! This a BYB at its finest. I really wish you went to a shelter and saved a life there but what's done is done. This lady sounds fishy to me as well and I wouldn't take her word on anything! Good luck with your new puppy......third times a charm


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Man you really can't catch a break! I'm very sorry to hear about your new pup dying.
> 
> I'd have to agree with the others though. If it were me, I'd be wary of dealing with this lady again. Like the old saying goes; Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Good luck with what ever you decide.


I understand where everyone is coming from, but ROME didn die or have parvo. The vet explained he was very dehighdrated and body temp was low. He should've still been with his mom (which I didn't know that or I wouldn't of got him). But to make things right she gave me the option to have the dog KIMBO cause she wants him to have a good home. So I did, but I don't think she did/knew anything was wrong with ROME but I dont know exactly how she has took care of the litter either which I have no control over I just want to get past all the negative stuff Ive had to go through and move foward ya know


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I wouldn't take her vets paper work as proof of anything! Take your new pup to the vet with a stool sample and have him checked for worms ASAP! This a BYB at its finest. I really wish you went to a shelter and saved a life there but what's done is done. This lady sounds fishy to me as well and I wouldn't take her word on anything! Good luck with your new puppy......third times a charm


I already have a appointment made for him! I'm going to make sure everything is done. And yes I'm not as happy that I met this lady as I was when I first did, and I looked around local shelters and didn't have much of a selection plus the ones they had were very old and they wanted too much for them. It's just been a rough ride for me trying to keep and raise a pitbull but I've only got faith that god will make sure things turn out like their supposed to but thank you very much for your advice!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck with Kimbo. I am sorry about your pup. How old was Rome?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Razor, seems you can't get a break bro, I'm sorry to hear about Rome, but if he was that bad it is better off for him to go to the bridge. I do hope Kimbo's vet visit turns out well. Please let us know, and don't get another dog/pup from this particular breeder, love Kimbo and do right by him, which I know you will,  and stay, learn and ask questions so you can better understand where we are all coming form. I hope that makes sense. Hugs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I should have given you the link to pet pardons. Which is FULL of pit bulls on death row.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good luck with Kimbo. I am sorry about your pup. How old was Rome?


I believe he was right at 5 weeks, it's very sad he was so young and obviously wasent took care of? But I dont want to hate the lady cause i don't like bad mouth people. Hopefully the rest of her litter is healthy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the pup.I hope your vet gives this dog a clean bill of health.I'm looking forward to more pics in the future of this pup.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

a dog at 5 weeks although young wouldnt die from being away from mom , many pups are teken away young for various reasons and they dont die , now the worms and being dehydrated that could cause illness or be a symptom of a illness. Id get this new one checked out well by the vet and do a heart worm parasite test . Hope everything comes back well for this dog.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

angelbaby - Oh wow, I didn't realize that it could be so difficult to test for parvo. On the back of Dai Ca's vet pamphlet it just explains that it's air born, puppies can get it very easily & the symptoms. To keep it short. It's nice to hear a breeder, yourself, took back the puppy & took care of the vet bills. It's should be the breeders responsibility, like you mentioned.
How do you do a heart worm test? with a stool sample?

razor100 - I'm glad to hear the puppy didn't have parvo, but a lot of worms  that's still just as sad. I can't believe she let him go at 5 weeks. They still have a lot to learn, we are trying to make up for our Pit Bull not having a mother & it's not easy. Our rescue Dai Ca came home to us at 4 weeks, we were lucky enough that he was somewhat on the healthy side. I really hope Kimbo checks out healthy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

DaiCa said:


> angelbaby - Oh wow, I didn't realize that it could be so difficult to test for parvo.


it isnt a hard test , the test itself is abot 5 minutes just a quick snap test , but if you dont have symptoms most dont have reason to test for it. Im not sure its airborn from what I was explained by the vet and people on here it is brought in from anywhere that has had contact with the virus , the yard, where you walk { more surface then air born} things like raccoons and skunks carry it ect which is why its impprotant to clean the yard as well as the house if you have a dog sick with it.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow Razor, seems you can't get a break bro, I'm sorry to hear about Rome, but if he was that bad it is better off for him to go to the bridge. I do hope Kimbo's vet visit turns out well. Please let us know, and don't get another dog/pup from this particular breeder, love Kimbo and do right by him, which I know you will,  and stay, learn and ask questions so you can better understand where we are all coming form. I hope that makes sense. Hugs


It makes sense and thank you for your advice and no I don't plan on getting anymore dogs/pups from her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

post some more pics up of him I want to see more


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, you are right you can;t catch a break. Glad you were able to take KIMBO off their hands and I hope that you have a long life together.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I know everyone wants to be nice about this given everythings he has gone through, but to avoid the cold heart truth even in the most painful situations is not going to help the situation.

Im glad you plan on taking this pup to the vet to however this breeder is not someone worth dealing with, nor are they worth the cost and the heartache over losing a pup that was obviously neglected by them and who knows about this current pup. I can't tell you how to proceed however i can say that no matter how cute this pup is and no matter what health testing is passed, i would probably work to re-home into a place that has more experience in these breeds. Why? Even if health tests come back positive whos to say what maturity will bring? What could pop up later in life due to the poor breeding "practices" and whos left to pay? The dog of course and you.

I understand you don't like to bad mouth people and i can respect that about you, however to support in any shape or form this breeder is wrong. To go through what you have and still be accepting you obviously have a big heart however it doesn't change the reality of the situation.

You really need to do more research and gain more knowledge before you just jump into a dog, especially these breeds. I have talked to you many times and i have always been straight up and honest with you, i plan on continuing to do so even if its not what you want to hear.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

if I remember on his last thread, he didn't look for a breeder, one found him after hearing his story of his dog that was killed. He isn't looking for a BYB, he had a dog fall into his lap, it seemed, so basically he rescued it. Why are you assuming he didn't do his research on his 1st dog to decide he wanted this breed? Maybe he spent a long time deciding if this breed is the way he wants to go. (maybe I missed a thread about it, apologies if I did) 

Guess I just don't see the reason to harp on the guy for getting a free dog to replace a dog that died, which replaced a dog that was accidentally killed...


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

ames said:


> if I remember on his last thread, he didn't look for a breeder, one found him after hearing his story of his dog that was killed. He isn't looking for a BYB, he had a dog fall into his lap, it seemed, so basically he rescued it. Why are you assuming he didn't do his research on his 1st dog to decide he wanted this breed? Maybe he spent a long time deciding if this breed is the way he wants to go. (maybe I missed a thread about it, apologies if I did)
> 
> Guess I just don't see the reason to harp on the guy for getting a free dog to replace a dog that died, which replaced a dog that was accidentally killed...


Your right! I didn't look for another dog after polo passed, this lady reached out to me ( even though yes the puppy I got from her was young and sick) I will not hold any grudges. Life is to short to be like that, I will take kimbo my new 7 month old dog to the vet this weekend, and can only hope for the best. I know I don't know all the ins and outs of the "pitbull breed" but I do know how to love and take care of a dog, as well as take him to the vet and have him took care of medically. I can only think positive and love on him.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

ames said:


> wow, you are right you can;t catch a break. Glad you were able to take KIMBO off their hands and I hope that you have a long life together.


Thank you very much


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> post some more pics up of him I want to see more


I will, as soon as I get home!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> if I remember on his last thread, he didn't look for a breeder, one found him after hearing his story of his dog that was killed. He isn't looking for a BYB, he had a dog fall into his lap, it seemed, so basically he rescued it. Why are you assuming he didn't do his research on his 1st dog to decide he wanted this breed? Maybe he spent a long time deciding if this breed is the way he wants to go. (maybe I missed a thread about it, apologies if I did)
> 
> Guess I just don't see the reason to harp on the guy for getting a free dog to replace a dog that died, which replaced a dog that was accidentally killed...


:goodpost::goodpost: agreed.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> a dog at 5 weeks although young wouldnt die from being away from mom , many pups are teken away young for various reasons and they dont die , now the worms and being dehydrated that could cause illness or be a symptom of a illness. Id get this new one checked out well by the vet and do a heart worm parasite test . Hope everything comes back well for this dog.


Sorry, I meant to detect it. Because sometimes the symptoms aren't fully there (ie bloody stool) . Oh ok, well that explains why everyone including you, says to clean really well, even with bleach.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> if I remember on his last thread, he didn't look for a breeder, one found him after hearing his story of his dog that was killed. He isn't looking for a BYB, he had a dog fall into his lap, it seemed, so basically he rescued it. Why are you assuming he didn't do his research on his 1st dog to decide he wanted this breed? Maybe he spent a long time deciding if this breed is the way he wants to go. (maybe I missed a thread about it, apologies if I did)
> 
> Guess I just don't see the reason to harp on the guy for getting a free dog to replace a dog that died, which replaced a dog that was accidentally killed...


I think what KM is getting at is that razor ended up getting another puppy from the same breeder who he got a puppy from that died. Instead of jumping right back into it and getting another puppy I think taking a step back to rethink the situation would have been wise in this case. If it were me I would have lost all faith in that lady and wouldn't have touched another dog from her yard but that's just me. I would have started researching more reputable breeders than just get a pup from anyone after having an experience like that with a breeder. Razor, your heart is in the right place and I commend you on that but I just think you shouldn't have taken another potential "health problem" off that ladies hands. I hope this pup is healthy and wish you all the best but I can't agree with you taking another pup from someone who gave you a sick young pup in the first place. My heart would be to heavy to trust and just jump right back into it. JMHO


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ good post




& ames - It technically the second puppy wasn't a rescue because he paid $100 for the puppy. Sorry, I've just read a lot of forums that explain the difference between a rescue & a purchase.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

razor100 said:


> Your right! I didn't look for another dog after polo passed, this lady reached out to me ( even though yes the puppy I got from her was young and sick) I will not hold any grudges. Life is to short to be like that, I will take kimbo my new 7 month old dog to the vet this weekend, and can only hope for the best. I know I don't know all the ins and outs of the "pitbull breed" but I do know how to love and take care of a dog, as well as take him to the vet and have him took care of medically. I can only think positive and love on him.


Could you possibly take Kimbo to the vet before the weekend? Better safe than sorry to wait that long. Also, with not knowing his previous 'training' you should take him to dog classes, just to help reassure you both that he gets the proper training, socialization & bonding. He needs that & you seem like a good person; so to keep him, you owe him that much. There is a behaviorist I was refereed to by someone, she specializes in Pit Bull behavior, the science behind it all. I will get her email for you, so you can get further information to help you along the way. If you choose to keep Kimbo


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I think what KM is getting at is that razor ended up getting another puppy from the same breeder who he got a puppy from that died. Instead of jumping right back into it and getting another puppy I think taking a step back to rethink the situation would have been wise in this case. If it were me I would have lost all faith in that lady and wouldn't have touched another dog from her yard but that's just me. I would have started researching more reputable breeders than just get a pup from anyone after having an experience like that with a breeder. Razor, your heart is in the right place and I commend you on that but I just think you shouldn't have taken another potential "health problem" of that ladies hands. I hope this pup is healthy and wish you all the best but I can't agree with you taking another pup from someone who gave you a sick young pup in the first place. My heart would be to heavy to trust and just jump right back into it. JMHO


I hear you but I thought they were given to him, didn't realize he had bought them. Doesn't seem like he had a lot of time to bond with any of them, unfortunately and if they were free and the breeder appears to stink, he is giving the newest dog the care and love she was not getting at the breeder. I think its a good thing to rescue any dog and give them a chance they may not have had in another life.



DaiCa said:


> ames - It technically the second puppy wasn't a rescue because he paid $100 for the puppy. Sorry, I've just read a lot of forums that explain the difference between a rescue & a purchase.


shelters charge a fee for paperwork, Spay/Neuter, round of shots, etc, but I must have missed where he paid for the puppy, thought that he was given it for free. My pup was a rescue and I didn't pay anything for him. Not many rescue's are free, unfortunately, but I say anything paid for is adopted, anything free is rescued.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

ames said:


> I think its a good thing to rescue any dog and give them a chance they may not have had in another life.
> 
> shelters charge a fee for paperwork, Spay/Neuter, round of shots, etc, but I must have missed where he paid for the puppy, thought that he was given it for free. My pup was a rescue and I didn't pay anything for him. Not many rescue's are free, unfortunately, but I say anything paid for is adopted, anything free is rescued.


From a shelter you say is an adoption, I agree. Giving them a chance at a life, rescue or adopted, like you said, is amazing. Again I agree. My pup Dai Ca too is a rescue & also free. But to be from a breeder, regardless isn't a rescue if paid for & if given, I'd look at it as a gift from a breeder. Like Kimbo, I consider a gift; a strange one at that.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

DaiCa said:


> Could you possibly take Kimbo to the vet before the weekend? Better safe than sorry to wait that long. Also, with not knowing his previous 'training' you should take him to dog classes, just to help reassure you both that he gets the proper training, socialization & bonding. He needs that & you seem like a good person; so to keep him, you owe him that much. There is a behaviorist I was refereed to by someone, she specializes in Pit Bull behavior, the science behind it all. I will get her email for you, so you can get further information to help you along the way. If you choose to keep Kimbo


Due to me working so much no I cant take him until sunday, but training wise I doubt hes gone to any classes.He does great with our mini maltese and he knows SIT and SHAKE perfect and right now he is inside doing perfectly fine. But thank you for your advice :clap:


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

ames said:


> I hear you but I thought they were given to him, didn't realize he had bought them. Doesn't seem like he had a lot of time to bond with any of them, unfortunately and if they were free and the breeder appears to stink, he is giving the newest dog the care and love she was not getting at the breeder. I think its a good thing to rescue any dog and give them a chance they may not have had in another life.
> 
> shelters charge a fee for paperwork, Spay/Neuter, round of shots, etc, but I must have missed where he paid for the puppy, thought that he was given it for free. My pup was a rescue and I didn't pay anything for him. Not many rescue's are free, unfortunately, but I say anything paid for is adopted, anything free is rescued.


I bought the young puppy ROME for $100 when he was offered and I was contacted by the lady, and Iam loving KIMBO regaurdless. I would take any dog in if the chance was given. Even though I dont know all the degtails about pitbulls and there breed, I just have alot of love for pitbulls or bully breeds in general that I cant explain, But I do appreciate everyones input and advice.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know If I can upload a video? If so how can I?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I find the best way to upload a video is to upload to youtube and then copy and past the url to here from there.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww he looks like such a big goof ball , how old is he again? sorry might have missed that .


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

razor100 said:


> Due to me working so much no I cant take him until sunday, but training wise I doubt hes gone to any classes.He does great with our mini maltese and he knows SIT and SHAKE perfect and right now he is inside doing perfectly fine. But thank you for your advice :clap:


Sunday is pretty far away. Is there someone who could take him before then? How could you have time for a puppy if you say you work so much? Sorry if I come across rude, I'm just trying to understand. It's good to hear he does well with your dog & simple commands. But training classes will help with a lot more, it will also help wit DA & possible HA . Something no one wants to happen.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

He wouldnt stay still enough to take any good pictures, so i took a video of him freaking out and loving the whole "When I bite the ball it squeaks" haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA love the slide in the grass to get the ball, lol cute pup, glad he found you and I hope things at the vet turn out OK!!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol just a warning pitbulls have an inbred ability to remove squeekers from any toy .. and they cant resist
he looks like a happy boy , hope she dont report him stolen


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> lol just a warning pitbulls have an inbred ability to remove squeekers from any toy ..


I agree, its like a mission if he gets a squeaker lol "how fast can I kill this thing"


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep! Most of the time, I have to remove the squeakers before Kane does. Every once in a while, I'll let him have a squeaky toy with the squeaker still in it while I supervise. He always has a blast.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I think what KM is getting at is that razor ended up getting another puppy from the same breeder who he got a puppy from that died. Instead of jumping right back into it and getting another puppy I think taking a step back to rethink the situation would have been wise in this case. If it were me I would have lost all faith in that lady and wouldn't have touched another dog from her yard but that's just me. I would have started researching more reputable breeders than just get a pup from anyone after having an experience like that with a breeder. Razor, your heart is in the right place and I commend you on that but I just think you shouldn't have taken another potential "health problem" off that ladies hands. I hope this pup is healthy and wish you all the best but I can't agree with you taking another pup from someone who gave you a sick young pup in the first place. My heart would be to heavy to trust and just jump right back into it. JMHO


:goodpost:
I've had free dogs in the past from reputable breeders due to my relationship with them. Free or not isn't really so much the issue as the "breeding program" itself. Its apparent that there really isn't a "program" and its either A. Some lady breeding for "fun" or B. Someone who is breeding for money and gets enough money to "give away" pups due to outrageous prices..and knowing theres zero health testing..in either case.

No matter what path this "breeder" is, the bottom line is there is no benefiting the breed with this person, apparently no health testing (due to pup dying) so on so forth. Theres MANY reasons for people to be against not only the "breeder" but also razor for in essence, supporting even if that isn't his true intentions.

It's one thing to be nice, but imo being truthful about the situation is being nice. Ignoring ones actions just keeps the cycle continuing. Free or not, isn't the issue.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> No matter what path this "breeder" is, the bottom line is there is no benefiting the breed with this person, apparently no health testing (due to pup dying) so on so forth. Theres MANY reasons for people to be against not only the "breeder" but also razor for in essence, supporting even if that isn't his true intentions.
> 
> It's one thing to be nice, but imo being truthful about the situation is being nice. Ignoring ones actions just keeps the cycle continuing. Free or not, isn't the issue.


:goodpost: Agreed.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> lol just a warning pitbulls have an inbred ability to remove squeekers from any toy .. and they cant resist
> he looks like a happy boy , hope she dont report him stolen


Haha he can't get enough of it, and yeah I hope she don't either but knowing my luck you will probably see a new thread " the cops came and took my dog" lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahaha his side ways dive for the ball! What a cute.
Hope he lives a long and healthy life.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just my 2cents but we dont exactly know what was wrong with the pup there is a good chance it was just one of those things that went bad , has noone had a sick dog before and maybe it wasnt something that would effect the rest of a yard ? And we dont even know who this lady is and why and what she breeds, may just be a kind hearted person helping someone out doesnt sound like she ripped him off $100 thats cheaper then alot of us have had to pay and she replaced the one that died . She very well could be a BYB but not knowing any facts here just seems everyone is jumping to conclusions here. Yes its a great idea to get this dg completely checked out but to bash someone that we really know nothing about I dnt see any point. If he wants to post up a site or pedigree or something we can base facts on then ok , without those your really guessing as to what and who this lady is. again JMO.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> just my 2cents but we dont exactly know what was wrong with the pup there is a good chance it was just one of those things that went bad , has noone had a sick dog before and maybe it wasnt something that would effect the rest of a yard ? And we dont even know who this lady is and why and what she breeds, may just be a kind hearted person helping someone out doesnt sound like she ripped him off $100 thats cheaper then alot of us have had to pay and she replaced the one that died . She very well could be a BYB but not knowing any facts here just seems everyone is jumping to conclusions here. Yes its a great idea to get this dg completely checked out but to bash someone that we really know nothing about I dnt see any point. If he wants to post up a site or pedigree or something we can base facts on then ok , without those your really guessing as to what and who this lady is. again JMO.


We all (now) know the signs of a BYB, we all know not to support them. But a lot of people on this forum have been taken in by a BYB at one point (including me).

It was a mistake, yes; it'll never happen again, yes. But we can't change the past. We can only move forward and learn from those mistakes and try to be the best responsible owner we can for the dogs we have.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> We all (now) know the signs of a BYB, we all know not to support them. But a lot of people on this forum have been taken in by a BYB at one point (including me).
> 
> It was a mistake, yes; it'll never happen again, yes. But we can't change the past. We can only move forward and learn from those mistakes and try to be the best responsible owner we can for the dogs we have.


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> just my 2cents but we dont exactly know what was wrong with the pup there is a good chance it was just one of those things that went bad , has noone had a sick dog before and maybe it wasnt something that would effect the rest of a yard ? And we dont even know who this lady is and why and what she breeds, may just be a kind hearted person helping someone out doesnt sound like she ripped him off $100 thats cheaper then alot of us have had to pay and she replaced the one that died . She very well could be a BYB but not knowing any facts here just seems everyone is jumping to conclusions here. Yes its a great idea to get this dg completely checked out but to bash someone that we really know nothing about I dnt see any point. If he wants to post up a site or pedigree or something we can base facts on then ok , without those your really guessing as to what and who this lady is. again JMO.


:goodpost:



k8nkane said:


> We all (now) know the signs of a BYB, we all know not to support them. But a lot of people on this forum have been taken in by a BYB at one point (including me).
> 
> It was a mistake, yes; it'll never happen again, yes. But we can't change the past. We can only move forward and learn from those mistakes and try to be the best responsible owner we can for the dogs we have.


:goodpost:

I just feel there is no reason to vilify a guy for trying to raise a dog the best he can, or judge how he came to get it. Try and help him be a responsible owner and learn the mistakes, not run him off so he doesn't stick around and learn why its not the best choice of provider for dog...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: And with that this thread has run it's course, What is done is done and rasor100 welcome to the forum and congrats on the new pup.


----------

